# Black screen on my webcam



## the eNeME (Jul 22, 2008)

I use an xbox 360 vision cam for a webcam on my computer. It runs on the default "USB Video Device" XP driver.

I also have an internal capture card. It's a horribly outdated, obsolete and discontinued ATI Legacy Rage Pro 128 PCI card. There are no drivers for this card for Windows XP. The one I use is for windows 98 and it works fine for my purposes.

I'm trying to set up a webcam for a website, but I have a problem. Without the capture card installed, everything works fine. I can see my webcam using any program that shows a webcam feed:flash programs, messengers, online streaming... they all work. But when I have my capture card installed, all I get is a black screen on the webcam feed. Some programs show static... I assume this is the static from the capture card. For some reason I can still see the webcam correctly in a MSN conversation, just not in any other programs (that I know of).

It seems to me that the capture card's signal is overriding the camera feed.

I use my capture card on a near daily basis. Since it's an internal card, it would be a real pain to have to open the computer and plug it back in every time I need to record.

Does anyone know of a fix for this? Or is there some, preferably free, software that accesses the webcam in the same way MSN does (however that may be) so it works correctly as is?

I wasn't sure whether to put this here or in Hardware. Sorry if this is the wrong place.


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

this could be a conflict of IRQ address problem Look in device manager check Irq setting for both devices.right click and check from the properties "resources" tab.


----------



## the eNeME (Jul 22, 2008)

Unfortunately, the webcam doesn't have a "resources" tab...


----------

